# Freehand vs. QuarkXPress



## jana1982 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Wenn ich eine Vektorgrafik aus dem FreeHand exportiere und dann im QXP importiere, ist das Logo wie eine Bilddatei mit weißer Hintergrund dargestellt. Um den weißen Hindergrund, durch den Bildrahmen zulöschen habe ich im Menü "Modifizieren"-> "Umfluss"-> keine eingestellt und trotzdem erscheint kein transparenter Hintergrund. Im Mac hab ich nicht dieses Problem, aber im PC. Wo liegt das Problem? Liegt an der Einstellung der Programme?
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir schnellstmöglich helfen.

gruß jana


----------



## akrite (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jana,

warum exportierst Du die Grafik nicht als transparentes gif und gehst dann mit den Textverlauf(alpha) drum herum, geht jedenfalls so in InDesign - ich denke das müßte in Quark auch so gehen...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Little-Lilly (7. Juni 2005)

Kann es möglich sein, dass du in Quark einen Umfluss auf dem Bildrahmen hast? Meistens ist das voreingestellt und daher auch der Rahmen weiss. Als was genau hast du die Datei exportiert? Mit einer *.eps-Datei funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## Milur (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo
oft treten bei platzierten Bildern, vor allem bei .eps auch einfach nur
Darstellungsfehler auf. Das liegt daran, dass im eps (das ja ein Datencontainer ist)
neben den Originaldaten zusätzlich noch ein Vorschaubild (meist als jpg) 
abgespeichert wird. Dieses wird dann im Layoutprogramm zur Ansicht verwendet.
Und da jpg keine Transparenzen kennt,.....

Druck dir die Seite einfach mal aus und schau wie sie rauskommt.

Da deine Datei aus dem Freehand kommt, geh ich mal davon aus, dass sie 
Vektoren beinhaltet. Daher würde ich vom Gebrauch von gifs eher abraten.

greets
milur


----------

